# Pop Up Hotdogs - first 50 dogs are on us



## Dan Andres (Mar 16, 2014)

That's right, Electric Dog is back in Brixton, to kick start the celebrations we are offering the first 50 customers on Friday 21st March, and Sat 22nd a free hot dog.

We also have a few new specials on offer, including our 
£10 Shake, dog N fries combo.

Pop in to check out our other specials on offer.​

www.electricdog.co.uk​


----------



## Dan Andres (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 16, 2014)

Why isn't this NOW?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 16, 2014)

You're offering the first 50 customers 50 free hotdogs?  That's quite an offer, tbf!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 16, 2014)

If I was you, Stells - I'd print that offer out and start fuckin QUEUING!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 16, 2014)

Dan Andres said:


> Thats right, Electric Dog is back in Brixton, to kick start the celebrations were offering the first 50 customers on Friday 21st March, and Sat 22nd 50 free hot dogs.​
> www.electricdog.co.uk​


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh 

_Were_ offering 

Back to bed maybe, Stells


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 16, 2014)

Is that better than the Pulp Fiction milkshake?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2014)

sheothebudworths said:


> You're offering the first 50 customers 50 free hotdogs?  That's quite an offer, tbf!


I think you have to eat them all there and then, though, and if you boke you have to pay for everyone else's  and the world record is only 69.


----------



## Dan Andres (Mar 16, 2014)

lol didnt see that typo..


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 16, 2014)

Dan Andres said:


> lol didnt see that typo..



You're not done yet!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 17, 2014)

Ten quid for a hotdog, chips and a milkshake? At those prices they can pop the very fuck back down again thanks very much.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 17, 2014)

but 50 free hot dogs in you get their first


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 17, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ten quid for a hotdog, chips and a milkshake? .


Well, giving change is such a hassle.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 17, 2014)

Spam and chips is still spam.


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Spam and chips is still spam.


It's the spam forum, it's allowed.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 17, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Spam and chips is still spam.



you get a milkshake too..


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 17, 2014)

maomao said:


> It's the spam forum, it's allowed.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh you mean the Brixton forum has different rules. OK


----------



## maomao (Mar 17, 2014)

Brixton noticeboard, to keep spam out of Brixton forum.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 17, 2014)

maomao said:


> Brixton noticeboard, to keep spam out of Brixton forum.



I know of a small train station that had a big black square painted on one of its walls with the word GRAFFITI at the top. Did it work to keep all the graffiti in one licensed place? Answers on a postcard please.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 17, 2014)

Spam hotdogs!


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 17, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ten quid for a hotdog, chips and a milkshake? At those prices they can pop the very fuck back down again thanks very much.



Yeah but it's a special milkshake... at least twice as good as the Pulp Fiction $5 shake.



But it'd have to be a pretty special hotdog to justify the other 6 quid.

E2A... 4 and a half fookin' quid for a plain hotdog... get the fuck out of here!?!?!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2014)

I see from their menu they have a "hobo chilli dog" which I assume is aimed at the homeless/itinerant market.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 17, 2014)

@tuechter @teuthcer @teuther Oh dear, no alerts for you!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2014)

I am looking forward to Thiago Campos posting his report on urban75, once he has finished accessing the impact within the local and wider community of the Electric Dog operation.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 18, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I see from their menu they have a "hobo chilli dog" which I assume is aimed at the homeless/itinerant market.



Homeless people with thousands of pounds to spend on bespoke artisan hot dogs can't be that big of a market I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## Daniel Santin (Mar 19, 2014)

Has anyone of you tried our hot dogs? All our ingredients are sourced from suppliers that only sell the best of it and the price is a simple reflexion of that. You really should try it! We are open from Thursday to Saturday from 6 to 1030 PM.  Cheers


----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2014)

What's your profit margin then?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 19, 2014)

Daniel Santin said:


> Has anyone of you tried our hot dogs? All our ingredients are sourced from suppliers that only sell the best of it and the price is a simple reflexion of that. You really should try it! We are open from Thursday to Saturday from 6 to 1030 PM.  Cheers


Are the sausages wheat and gluten free?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 19, 2014)

I fancy some of those dogs, when I'm in town I'd look you up but for one thing, I don't want my dog in brioche. The flavour is wrong IMO. Do you do proper dog bread rolls or just brioche?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2014)

Have any of you Brixton residents tried the hotdogs, did anyone get a free one? I am waiting with bated breath to hear. I had better unbate my breath though it could be fatal. Have any itinerants sampled the chilli hotdogs? These and many other questions will be ignored in tonight's programme.

As to the person who asked if the sausages were wheat and gluten free, there is not much point if they are served on bread whether it is French or English.


----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2014)

'Liked' for spelling "bated" right...


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 19, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Have any of you Brixton residents tried the hotdogs, did anyone get a free one? I am waiting with bated breath to hear. I had better unbate my breath though it could be fatal. Have any itinerants sampled the chilli hotdogs? These and many other questions will be ignored in tonight's programme.
> 
> As to the person who asked if the sausages were wheat and gluten free, there is not much point if they are served on bread whether it is French or English.


I dont care what they are served on or in, Im interested to know if there "top quality meat" has wheat and rusk. eta It is also possible to get wheat and gluten free bread/rolls.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2014)

Those would have to be some pretty amazing hot dogs. Ten shitting quid? Pop off!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2014)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 50394
> 
> I am looking forward to Thiago Campos posting his report on urban75, once he has finished accessing the impact within the local and wider community of the Electric Dog operation.








"accesses the impact"? like in their pockets?   _______*^^^*

can't believe none of you pendants posting on this thread didn't notice that already!


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 19, 2014)

Only two more sleeps before getting my 50 hot dogs - the excitement is killing me.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 19, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Only two more sleeps before getting my 50 hot dogs - the excitement is killing me.


You need to eat 70 to beat this guy http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23192352


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2014)

how can a hotdog be made from only the best ingredients?
it doesn't make sense.
high quality cuts of meat mashed to a paste with a load of fat and preservatives?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 19, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> how can a hotdog be made from only the best ingredients?
> it doesn't make sense.
> high quality cuts of meat mashed to a paste with a load of fat and preservatives?



These must be special hot dogs. The only other ones I've heard of are made from the leftover shite that can't be sold as meat.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 19, 2014)

Surely premium quality hot dogs are called, err, sausages


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Surely premium quality hot dogs are called, err, sausages


Its probably the sweepings and shite from high quality carcasses.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2014)

ddraig said:


> "accesses the impact"? like in their pockets?   _______*^^^*
> 
> can't believe none of you pendants posting on this thread didn't notice that already!


I suspect plenty of us have noticed tbh. Such a small error is drowned in an ocean of facepalmery though.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2014)

ddraig said:


> "accesses the impact"? like in their pockets?   _______*^^^*
> 
> can't believe none of you pendants posting on this thread didn't notice that already!


I am not wearing a pendant, so don't count me in that number.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 19, 2014)

The money their parents spent on their educations was wasted.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 19, 2014)

London snigger


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2014)

fogbat said:


> The money their parents spent on their educations was wasted.


That depends how many educations they had.


----------



## Dan Andres (Mar 20, 2014)

lol. it seems the banter hasn't changed much on urban75 since we last posted.

yes our pork sausages are wheat free and are an artisan product, their not factory produced nasties you find on your supermarket shelf. 

We are looking into wheat free buns also.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 20, 2014)

> We are looking into wheat free buns also.


We are all in the gutter but some of us are looking into wheat free buns...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2014)

Dan Andres said:


> lol. it seems the banter hasn't changed much on urban75 since we last posted.
> 
> yes our pork sausages are wheat free and are an artisan product, their not factory produced nasties you find on your supermarket shelf.
> 
> We are looking into wheat free buns also.


your schtick hasn't changed much since you last posted either


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Dan Andres said:


> lol. it seems the banter hasn't changed much on urban75 since we last posted.
> 
> yes our pork sausages are wheat free and are an artisan product, their not factory produced nasties you find on your supermarket shelf.
> 
> We are looking into wheat free buns also.


I know i've been taking the piss - but I am genuinely interested in what an artisan hot dog is, and how its made.
it sounds like an oxymoron or maybe just an actual normal sausage...


----------



## classicdish (Mar 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I know i've been taking the piss - but I am genuinely interested in what an artisan hot dog is, and how its made.
> it sounds like an oxymoron or maybe just an actual normal sausage...


Maybe they they are still using the same source as last time http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pop-up-hot-dogs-brixton-market-row.317359/page-2#post-12711913

There was a thread & brixton buzz article all about this last time they did a pop-up in November:

thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pop-up-hot-dogs-brixton-market-row.317359/
brixton buzz article: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...ht-with-prices-reduced-after-online-pressure/


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2014)

classicdish said:


> Maybe they they are still using the same source as last time http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pop-up-hot-dogs-brixton-market-row.317359/page-2#post-12711913
> 
> There was a thread & brixton buzz article all about this last time they did a pop-up in November:
> 
> ...


No, I mean how the hot dog sausage is made. The very definition of a hot dog sausage is the opposite of how they seem to describe it.


----------



## classicdish (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry got the link wrong:
http://www.nativebreeds.co.uk/

Still cheaper than this £100 hot dog:





The hot dog is composed of an 18 inch, 3/4 pound all-beef, natural-casing, Chicago-style frank, French whole grain mustard, garlic and herb mayo, sautéed shallots, mixed baby greens, applewood and cherry smoked uncured bacon, Swedish moose cheese (costing $200 USD (GBP £128.39) a pound), chopped tomato, sweetened dried cranberries, a basil olive oil/cranberry-pear-coconut balsamic vinaigrette and fresh ground pepper. It is served on a custom-made herb focaccia roll toasted in white truffle butter. It is also available in a combo with french fries and a soda for USD $149.77 (GBP £96.14).


----------



## gabi (Mar 20, 2014)

mmmm... i love hot dogs. but why the hell would you pay a tenner for one? the best ive ever had are out of a cart on the streets of manhattan for 2 or 3 dollars. its just a hot dog ffs.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 20, 2014)

gabi said:


> It's just a hot dog ffs.



No, this is not just a hot dog, it's a free range, wheat free, artisan, _premium quality_ hot dog. 

It will change your life.... 

... Or maybe just make you poor.


----------



## gabi (Mar 20, 2014)

mmm... premium....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...Y-hotdog-You-never-eat-one-watching-this.html


----------



## teuchter (Mar 20, 2014)

ddraig said:


> "accesses the impact"? like in their pockets?   _______*^^^*
> 
> can't believe none of you pendants posting on this thread didn't notice that already!


That'll be why I specifically typed out the mis-spelt word in my post then 

Do you struggle to understand things as much in real life as you do on here?


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2014)

I cant see any reason a hot dog, chips & milkshake cant cost a tenner? I mean, its not cheap, but it's hardly a bank breaking meal is it? 

More serious is the OP's recent use of the word 'banter'. Lime pits.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 20, 2014)

gabi said:


> mmm... premium....
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...Y-hotdog-You-never-eat-one-watching-this.html



I never understand why people say things like 'you'll never eat one again after seeing this!'. What do people actually think are in processed foods? 'It contains pig foreskin!' they say. 'Good' say I. 'I don't want any of the pig going to waste like'.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 20, 2014)

souljacker said:


> I never understand why people say things like 'you'll never eat one again after seeing this!'. What do people actually think are in processed foods? 'It contains pig foreskin!' they say. 'Good' say I. 'I don't want any of the pig going to waste like'.



Ancient hunter gatherers (and many modern ones for that matter) would use the whole of the animal for food, clothing, bowstrings, glue and all sorts really.

We only get to be so picky because we're spoilt.


----------



## Corax (Mar 20, 2014)

And in an era of vacuum packed meat, plenty of people want to pretend the flesh they're eating isn't actually an animal.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2014)

killer b said:


> I cant see any reason a hot dog, chips & milkshake cant cost a tenner? I mean, its not cheap, but it's hardly a bank breaking meal is it?


yes it's not too crazily bad. £3.50 for hotdog, £3.50 for milkshake, £3 for chips? i probably wouldn't buy it but it's not crazy.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> That'll be why I specifically typed out the mis-spelt word in my post then
> 
> Do you struggle to understand things as much in real life as you do on here?


my mistake. shut up!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> how can a hotdog be made from only the best ingredients?
> it doesn't make sense.
> high quality cuts of meat mashed to a paste with a load of fat and preservatives?



Ah, but they're the best quality fat and preservatives.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Ah, but they're the best quality fat and preservatives.


Don't get me wrong.. I do enjoy eating filth food like this from time to time. Its just crackers to claim anything made using an emulsioning process is artisan


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

ah the return of the comedy priced hotdog. Has anyone eaten one yet? can you taste the moneysworth?


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2014)

I bet they are favoured by people with humourous facial hair


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2014)

it is £7.50 for a hotdog and beer in Wetherspoons and you only get a sprinkling of chips. this isn't so very far off that, and wetherspoons is the benchmark for cheapest food.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

wetherspoons prices vary on location- you'd get laughed out of town trying 7.50 for a half portion of chips and a hotdog round here


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 20, 2014)

JTG said:


> I bet they are favoured by people with humourous facial hair


I have noticed an awful lot of such people in Brixton of late.....


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

also the beer accounts for half of rutobawas comparison, so the hotdog and chips would actually be about three quid which is reasonable.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> wetherspoons prices vary on location- you'd get laughed out of town trying 7.50 for a half portion of chips and a hotdog round here


they do vary, this is a london one. however you haven't mentioned the beer that comes with it, also the hotdog is huge. and the fact is that this place is also in london and isn't much more expensive, and i bet it is a lot nicer.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> also the beer accounts for half of rutobawas comparison, so the hotdog and chips would actually be about three quid which is reasonable.


you've got to take the deal as a whole (hence it being a "deal"; since when is a pint £3.50 in wetherspoons anyway!); and so as a deal it's not much more. Just you get a milkshake instead of a beer, and they're about the same price.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 20, 2014)

JTG said:


> I bet they are favoured by people with humourous facial hair


 
cant stand the things.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> you've got to take the deal as a whole (hence it being a "deal"; since when is a pint £3.50 in wetherspoons anyway!); and so as a deal it's not much more. Just you get a milkshake instead of a beer, and they're about the same price.



how does a milkshake justify being the same price as a pint of beer


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2014)

JTG said:


>


Is that aimed at me?


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2014)

no


----------



## Corax (Mar 20, 2014)

JTG said:


> I bet they are favoured by people with humourous facial hair


Or fingertaches...


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2014)

of course


----------



## Thora (Mar 20, 2014)

Artisan


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

hand crafted hotdogs. Prepared lovingly, with a squirt of the chefs own sauce


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2014)

jesus christ. shut the fuck up about the price. it's a tenner which is a bit on the expensive side, but not actually that much more than a fucking Macdonalds. Abuse these tools for their hackneyed artisan pop-up cuntery by all means, but complaining about the price is idiocy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd rather starve than pay a tenner for a hotdog and chips


----------



## Thora (Mar 20, 2014)

Artisan sausages sound rubbish for hot dogs anyway - you want delicious, pink, rusky frankfurters.


----------



## JTG (Mar 20, 2014)

'Sourced' from a supplier who raised the piggies on cake and free range fucking champagne before serving them breakfast in bed just before they willingly trotted into the fucking abbatoir and offered themselves up so they could be served to cunts who make a living from selling ukeleles and fairy cakes.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 20, 2014)

killer b said:
			
		

> jesus christ. shut the fuck up about the price. it's a tenner which is a bit on the expensive side, but not actually that much more than a fucking Macdonalds. Abuse these tools for their hackneyed artisan pop-up cuntery by all means, but complaining about the price is idiocy.



They're a similar price to Gourmet Burger. Although at least there and McDonalds you'll get a seat. Whenever I've attempted to eat a hotdog sans chair the mustard/ketchup/onion combo always ends up down my leg.


----------



## Corax (Mar 20, 2014)

MacDonalds is overpriced shite as well. Doesn't mean they have a monopoly on it though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2014)

how is maccy dees overpriced? I'll give you the 'shite' though cos it is. But you can get two cheeseburgers for under two quid.


----------



## Mation (Mar 20, 2014)

JTG said:


> 'Sourced' from a supplier who raised the piggies on cake and free range fucking champagne before serving them breakfast in bed just before they willingly trotted into the fucking abbatoir and offered themselves up so they could be served to cunts who make a living from selling ukeleles and fairy cakes.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 20, 2014)

JTG said:


> 'Sourced' from a supplier who raised the piggies on cake and free range fucking champagne before serving them breakfast in bed just before they willingly trotted into the fucking abbatoir and offered themselves up so they could be served to cunts who make a living from selling ukeleles and fairy cakes.


I hope that breakfast is a Full English.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> They're a similar price to Gourmet Burger. Although at least there and McDonalds you'll get a seat. Whenever I've attempted to eat a hotdog sans chair the mustard/ketchup/onion combo always ends up down my leg.


You can't compare the price of a gourmet burger and a hot dog.
I'd want two or three hot dogs to equal the satisfaction of one fancy burger.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 20, 2014)

JTG said:


> 'Sourced' from a supplier who raised the piggies on cake and free range fucking champagne before serving them breakfast in bed just before they willingly trotted into the fucking abbatoir and offered themselves up so they could be served to cunts who make a living from selling ukeleles and fairy cakes.



 spot on.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 20, 2014)

The first 50 people get a free hotdog,the next in line pay a tenner to cover the 50 they gave away. Nice work if you can get away with it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> You can't compare the price of a gourmet burger and a hot dog.
> I'd want two or three hot dogs to equal the satisfaction of one fancy burger.



Hang on... 

I said it was a similar price. I didn't say it was comparable value.


----------



## Corax (Mar 20, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> how is maccy dees overpriced? I'll give you the 'shite' though cos it is. But you can get two cheeseburgers for under two quid.


Yeah, fair enough the "saver menu" shite isn't overpriced exactly - leaving aside the quality issue for a sec - but have you seen the prices of the other stuff? 

There's a slightly pretentious* bar two doors down from McDonald's in Shirley where you can get a really decent burger, chips and salad for less than a quarter pounder meal, and whilst still no more than just good pub grub it's on a different planet to a Maccy Ds. 

*by Shirley standards that is. Ie it has a working lock on the toilet cubicle door, and no one's been stabbed in there since it opened. Poncey. They have colouring-in sheets too though, so that makes up for it.


----------



## Thora (Mar 20, 2014)

Aren't MacD meals about a fiver?


----------



## Corax (Mar 20, 2014)

Thora said:


> Aren't MacD meals about a fiver?


I think from about that upwards yeah.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Hang on...
> 
> I said it was a similar price. I didn't say it was comparable value.


WHERES MY THREE HOTDOGS


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2014)

Corax said:


> I think from about that upwards yeah.


If you add on a milkshake you're getting on for £8... and they are sick.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thora said:
			
		

> Aren't MacD meals about a fiver?



Without the beer and proper chips that wetherspoons offer for similar price (to a maccyD meal).


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> WHERES MY THREE HOTDOGS



East Berlin main square place sold the best 'dog I ever ate. The only downfall was the bun only incorporated about half of the sausage meaning the mustard/ketchup/onion combo that usually ends up on my leg couldn't be accommodated. Perhaps a good thing.


----------



## Corax (Mar 20, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> If you add on a milkshake you're getting on for £8... and they are sick.


I'm unsure... 

If you mean sick as in "that's well sick blud ya get me?" then... well, just no. 

If you mean sick as in "tastes like" then yes, absolutely.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sick is a new word for good wit da yoot. As is 'dope'  but I think that's a US hiphop thing but will be exported here soon enough.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2014)

Corax said:


> I'm unsure...
> 
> If you mean sick as in "that's well sick blud ya get me?" then... well, just no.
> 
> If you mean sick as in "tastes like" then yes, absolutely.


The latter


----------



## Badgers (Mar 20, 2014)

Daniel Santin said:
			
		

> Has anyone of you tried our hot dogs? All our ingredients are sourced from suppliers that only sell the best of it and the price is a simple reflexion of that. You really should try it! We are open from Thursday to Saturday from 6 to 1030 PM.  Cheers



Some of us know your suppliers quite well


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> You can't compare the price of a gourmet burger and a hot dog.
> I'd want two or three hot dogs to equal the satisfaction of one fancy burger.


Have you seen the size of the wetherspoons hotdogs? You could not eat 3 of them.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 20, 2014)

Look at you all getting in a big fluster about the price of a hotdog you are not compelled to buy.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Look at you all getting in a big fluster about the price of a hotdog you are not compelled to buy.


Is this not a forum for debate anymore?


----------



## Corax (Mar 20, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is this not a forum for debate anymore?


No. Just thank the nice artisan wholegrain organic free range hotdog entrepreneur for his kind offer


----------



## tommers (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm feeling a certain sense of deja vu.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 20, 2014)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Look at you all getting in a big fluster about the price of a hotdog you are not compelled to buy.



But are compelled to get for free if you heeded the thread title,  which you didn't.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Look at you all getting in a big fluster about the price of a hotdog you are not compelled to buy.


Look at you being all bothered like


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> Have you seen the size of the wetherspoons hotdogs? You could not eat 3 of them.


well, obviously we've never met before...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 21, 2014)

i love hotdogs and would pay £10 for a decent frankfurter in bun and frites.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Look at you all getting in a big fluster about the price of a hotdog you are not compelled to buy.




it's the principle


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> it's the principle


What principle?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

teuchter said:


> What principle?



the principle of not paying a big ten pounds for glorified street food.


----------



## Corax (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> i love hotdogs and would pay £10 for a decent frankfurter in bun and frites.


Seriously? 

I'm clearly not earning enough if paying a tenner for a jolly smashing hotdog is normal.


----------



## classicdish (Mar 21, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is this not a forum for debate anymore?



Strictly speaking no, it isn't:

*



			Brixton Noticeboard: **please read this before posting**
		
Click to expand...

*


> 4. This is not a forum to register complaints with businesses, and only comments directly related to the thread's topic (e.g. checking opening times/asking for more details etc) are permitted. If posters wish to chat in general about a local businesses or complain about them, then they should post in the Brixton chat forum instead.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

I hope that ten pound hotdog includes some fucking onions. You could buy a field of onions for a tenner. You could trademark the very concept of onions and have it stamped as yours by monsanto.


possibly.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 21, 2014)

ten quid is more than festival rip off prices to starving fuckers on an md comedown.

better be fucking huge.  and amazing.  or maybe it's just a special OMG LONDON deal.  ie, not a good deal.

oh, and insert ''we wouldn't have had this kind of thread tolerated in ye days of yore" post here.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 21, 2014)

Corax said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I'm clearly not earning enough if paying a tenner for a jolly smashing hotdog is normal.



When i think 'hotdog' im thinking decent hotdog a la Oktoberfest with triple fried chips and curry sauce, mayo etc. For a tenner im talking decent hotdog meal....for bog standard but thoroughly decent street hotdog (hopefully with fried onions) i guess i would pay £3.50 - 5 quid.


----------



## gabi (Mar 21, 2014)

where the fuck is fat white family when we need them?


----------



## classicdish (Mar 21, 2014)

In Texas?


----------



## gabi (Mar 21, 2014)

ah, yes. selling their souls. probably sippin some bubbly in the comfy leather seats of a limo


----------



## classicdish (Mar 21, 2014)

my bad - 3 nights gigging in New York

https://www.facebook.com/FatWhiteFamily


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2014)

gabi said:


> ah, yes. selling their souls. probably sippin some bubbly in the comfy leather seats of a limo


You're a bit weirdly obsessed about this band. You know they had to raise the money themselves to get to the US, yes?


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> You can't compare the price of a gourmet burger and a hot dog.
> I'd want two or three hot dogs to equal the satisfaction of one fancy burger.


 yes you can. They're practically the same thing, except the dog is longer an thinner. The concept - a shaped minced meat patty in a bun with sauce and stuff- is identical. If the quality and size is comparable, then so is the price. Which is only a few quid more than McDonald's anyway.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:


> yes you can. They're practically the same thing, except the dog is longer an thinner. The concept - a shaped minced meat patty in a bun with sauce and stuff- is identical. If the quality and size is comparable, then so is the price. Which is only a few quid more than McDonald's anyway.


except the meat is many times more expensive.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

is it? How do you know? I dont think these are justr saveloys they're selling. Best not be at that price anyway...


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:


> is it? How do you know? I dont think these are justr saveloys they're selling. Best not be at that price anyway...


pork is always many times cheaper than beef.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

nonsense. I don't have the prices for my nearest artisan butcher () but at sainsburys a pack of pork mince is £3, and a pack of beef mince £4.50. 

Then there's the extra processing costs - yer dogs need skins & smoking which - especially done on an 'artisan' small scale - all add up.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:


> nonsense. I don't have the prices for my nearest artisan butcher () but at sainsburys a pack of pork mince is £3, and a pack of beef mince £4.50.
> 
> Then there's the extra processing costs - yer dogs need skins & smoking which - especially done on an 'artisan' small scale - all add up.



a high end burger place doesn't use supermarket beef mince. they use far more expensive cuts freshly prepared onsite. this is why you can eat a nice juicy medium rare burger.

even the best pork that's been turned into sausages and smoked is going to be far less, weight for weight, than the beef burger.

its such a daft argument.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 21, 2014)

Corax said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I'm clearly not earning enough if paying a tenner for a jolly smashing hotdog is normal.


It's £10 for a hotdog,* shake and fries*.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

whatever. I just think it's a bit hypocritical of you to be moaning on here about this guys prices when you're drooling over some other bearded cunt's burgers elsewhere.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:


> whatever. I just think it's a bit hypocritical of you to be moaning on here about this guys prices when you're drooling over some other bearded cunt's burgers elsewhere.


Its because, as others have said, a hotdog in any form is cheap dirty food. A quality burger is basically a steak.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

that's bollocks though - a sausage is as high quality as the ingredients you put into it. Just like your burger.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:


> that's bollocks though - a sausage is as high quality as the ingredients you put into it. Just like your burger.


sure, maybe the pig has been eating diamonds


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh god, whatever. Your hipster thing isn't a hipster thing at all, because you're into it. I get it.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

i have no idea what that means


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree with KB. The reason sausage meat, like mince meat, is considered dodgey is because any old shit can by minced up to put in it. If you rear the animals with care etc. and only choose the finest cuts to make the mince, then they can both be high quality. Or are you saying cows are intrinsically better than pigs for some reason? 

You cant trust what meat you are sold at best of times, mince is particularly sus. It was food poisining from cow mince that in a large part turned me veggie


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

ska invita said:


> I agree with KB. The reason sausage meat, like mince meat, is considered dodgey is because any old shit can by minced up to put in it. If you rear the animals with care etc. and only choose the finest cuts to make the mince, then they can both be high quality. Or are you saying cows are intrinsically better than pigs for some reason?
> 
> You cant trust what meat you are sold at best of times, mince is particularly sus. It was food poisining from cow mince that in a large part turned me veggie


I'm just saying cow costs more than pig. And with the expensive cuts, even more so.
thats all!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> i love hotdogs and would pay £10 for a decent frankfurter in bun and frites.


+ A MILKSHAKE! everyone is forgetting the milkshake. this isn't a bad deal.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> well, obviously we've never met before...


alright maybe you could eat it. but it is defintely more food than a single "gourmet burger" (i say never having been to gourmet burger)


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I'm just saying cow costs more than pig. And with the expensive cuts, even more so.
> thats all!


you bastard  how dare you


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

i have no strong feelings and will never go, by the way. it just gets me everyone who is going "£10 HOTDOG?!!" when it is not just for a hotdog, you get all other stuff.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

I really want a hot dog now.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

Me too. I might get one for lunch. The pub that does the nice burgers near here does them too (for a fairly similar price... )


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 21, 2014)

CANT SOMEONE JUST POST UP A PHOTO OF THEIR "DEAL" ALREADY!!!! 

(then it might be easier to judge if its value or not)


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh no, I've just had a fry-up and forgot to leave room for my 50 hot dogs.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:


> Me too. I might get one for lunch. The pub that does the nice burgers near here does them too (for a fairly similar price... )


go to a wetherspoons and get a minging one with 10 chips (for a very slightly cheaper price)


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> go to a wetherspoons and get a minging one with 10 chips (for a very slightly cheaper price)


and a beer


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2014)

TBF they're probably really nice. A hot dog doesn't have to be that rubbery piece of shit from a can. I don't have tenners for such things though, that's 3 pints. And being an adult am not that fussed about milkshakes.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 21, 2014)

Most non-wetherspoon pubs round here are charging 10 quid for a plate of food nowdays.  Burger?  ten quid.  Pie?  Ten quid.  Sitting down for evening food costs about ten quid.  Curry + rice?  Ten quid.  Pizza?  Ten quid.

The hotdogs at wetherspoons are minging.  I've had one. It was minging.  Beer helped.


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> go to a wetherspoons and get a minging one with 10 chips (for a very slightly cheaper price)



Whetherspoons food really isn't that bad. It's pretty hard to fuck up sausage and chips.


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> Most non-wetherspoon pubs round here are charging 10 quid for a plate of food nowdays.  Burger?  ten quid.  Pie?  Ten quid.  Sitting down for evening food costs about ten quid.  Curry + rice?  Ten quid.  Pizza?  Ten quid.
> 
> The hotdogs at wetherspoons are minging.  I've had one. It was minging.  Beer helped.



Ah well. Probably one of them rubbery things. Get a proper sausage next time.


----------



## JTG (Mar 21, 2014)

xenon said:


> Ah well. Probably one of them rubbery things. Get a proper sausage next time.


A sausage? Not a hot dog then?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 21, 2014)

I had a Wetherspoons "Gourmet Hot Dog" not long ago.  The dog isn't that great and you don't get many chips but the chili topping is decent and it comes with onion rings, bonus.  Throw in a good pint and £6.99 was exceptional value.

Oh yeah, and the beer was this:


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> and a beer


I think killer b would prefer a milkshake. lots of people would.


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2014)

JTG said:


> A sausage? Not a hot dog then?





Yeah. TBH I've never eaten a "good" hot dog. They apparently do exist though. I heard a program about them on Radio 4 and everything.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

not at equivalent three quid for the shake they wouldn't. Reminds me of the five dollar shake in pulp fiction


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I had a Wetherspoons "Gourmet Hot Dog" not long ago.  The dog isn't that great and you don't get many chips but the chili topping is decent and it comes with onion rings, bonus.  Throw in a good pint and £6.99 was exceptional value.
> 
> Oh yeah, and the beer was this:


I think I was the first champion of the wetherspoons hotdog on this forum, I am pretty experienced.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> not at equivalent three quid for the shake they wouldn't. Reminds me of the five dollar shake in pulp fiction


Pulp Fiction that was released how many years ago?
edit: 20 years ago.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

yes, what of it


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> yes, what of it


food has gone up in price in the last 20 years. actually the film must have been set before the year it was released, so let's say 25 years ago. it's like complaining a can of coke doesn't cost tuppence any more. Noone would be shocked at the 5 dollar shake any more, he would have had to change the script to 10 dollar.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> food has gone up in price in the last 20 years. actually the film must have been set before the year it was released, so let's say 25 years ago. it's like complaining a can of coke doesn't cost tuppence any more. Noone would be shocked at the 5 dollar shake any more, he would have had to change the script to 10 dollar.




the film was set in the 1960s rutobowa.


----------



## xenon (Mar 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the film was set in the 1960s rutobowa.



Don't think it was. All his stuff then had a weird styalised 60 / 70s thing. 70's music with 60s clothing etc.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2014)

$5 for a milkshake?  That must be one crazy ass milkshake.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

xenon said:


> Don't think it was. All his stuff then had a weird styalised 60 / 70s thing. 70's music with 60s clothing etc.




google says 90's cos of the cellphone


either way, its an expensive fucking milkshake by anyones lights


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

gravel eating prolier than thou fucks. listen to yourselves.

Anyone thinking £3 is unusual for a non-booze drink when out obviously hasn't had a non-booze drink out anytime recently. If you want anything fancier than a coke, that's what you're looking at.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> google says 90's cos of the cellphone
> 
> 
> either way, its an expensive fucking milkshake by anyones lights


if it was set in the 60s I would agree it was a very expensive milkshake. 90s, pretty expensive. year 2014, wouldn't real raise an eyebrow at seeing that price on a menu.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:


> gravel eating prolier than thou fucks. listen to yourselves.
> 
> Anyone thinking £3 is unusual for a non-booze drink when out obviously hasn't had a non-booze drink out anytime recently. If you want anything fancier than a coke, that's what you're looking at.



coffee's a pound fifty


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:


> gravel eating prolier than thou fucks. listen to yourselves.
> 
> Anyone thinking £3 is unusual for a non-booze drink when out obviously hasn't had a non-booze drink out anytime recently. If you want anything fancier than a coke, that's what you're looking at.


at least you are paying mostly for the ingredients in a milkshake; if you buy a beer all you're paying for is tax.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

Not to say there isn't a discussion to be had about how expensive food & drink is these days - it _is_ expensive. But to get all shrill about these fucking hotdogs when they're selling at pretty average prices is laughable.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:


> gravel eating prolier than thou fucks. listen to yourselves.
> 
> Anyone thinking £3 is unusual for a non-booze drink when out obviously hasn't had a non-booze drink out anytime recently. If you want anything fancier than a coke, that's what you're looking at.



I 've been charged £2.40 for a soda water & lime before.  Wasn't even a pint.   Granted Edinburgh prices are probably getting close to that there London.

I'm struggling with this whole £10 for a meal as extortionate, tbh.  I'm not saying that the hot dog meal in question *does* represent any sort of value, and I'm not a fan of hipster 'pop ups', but a *good* hot dog and chips and milkshake?  Assuming the product is up to scratch, then why not?

edit:  since this is in the Brixton forum, I probably should have said "this here London".


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:


> Not to say there isn't a discussion to be had about how expensive food & drink is these days - it _is_ expensive.


yeh right there is. my old local pizza place started about 5 years ago at less than £5 or so a margerita, now it's £7.50!!! thank fully my new one is back to £5.50 which is a reasonable inflation over 5 years i guess.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

I bet those milkshakes are secretly tins of decanted nurrishment


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:
			
		

> Not to say there isn't a discussion to be had about how expensive food & drink is these days - it is expensive. But to get all shrill about these fucking hotdogs when they're selling at pretty average prices is laughable.



You can get a hot dog outside Stratford tube station for two quid.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

So? you can get a burger from macdonalds for a quid. if I go rooting through the bins in town, I can get allsorts of stuff for fuck all. What relevance does this have to the point I was making?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 21, 2014)

I have to say that £10 for a hotdog, chips and drink seems pretty pricey to me too, but then I subsist on Tesco meal deals and think anything over a fiver is pushing the boat out 

I suppose it's just priorities and value judgements; I tend to think of £10 as a pretty sizeable meal, whereas if others place more importance on ingredients then that's going to be factored in. £10 for a sausage in a bun, some fried potato and a milkshake just wouldn't be worth it imo.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 21, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I subsist on Tesco meal deals and think anything over a fiver is pushing the boat out



Mmmmm.... Egg and Bacon sarnie, pack of McCoys cheese crisps, bottle of Cappella, 3 quid. Its my favourite lunch when I'm a bit skint.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 21, 2014)

Fuck me, come on the noticeboard to offer free stuff and then get 6 pages of discussion of how it's too expensive. Priceless


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 21, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Mmmmm.... Egg and Bacon sarnie, pack of McCoys cheese crisps, bottle of Cappella, 3 quid. Its my favourite lunch when I'm a bit skint.


For me it's feta and tomato pasta, Pepperami (for the protein ) and then either orange/apple juice or Lucozade.

It's my regular lunch at work


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 21, 2014)

Private Storm said:


> Fuck me, come on the noticeboard to offer free stuff and then get 6 pages of discussion of how it's too expensive. Priceless


Well, there's a completely accurate representation of the discussion


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

Private Storm said:


> Fuck me, come on the noticeboard to offer free stuff and then get 6 pages of discussion of how it's too expensive.* Priceless*



a tenner actually


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 21, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well, there's a completely accurate representation of the discussion



Well, not 100% inaccurate either


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

bring your own booze, mind..


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> bring your own booze, mind..


ah well, now there you could actually save money. because with the wetherspoons deal, you never really have just the one pint do you?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> ah well, now there you could actually save money. because with the wetherspoons deal, you never really have just the one pint do you?


So you have met me


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:
			
		

> So? you can get a burger from macdonalds for a quid. if I go rooting through the bins in town, I can get allsorts of stuff for fuck all. What relevance does this have to the point I was making?



Saying a tenner for a hotdog fries and a drink from a street vendor was 'average' price. You can get jerk chicken with rice from a vendor in waterloo for a fiver. That sounds more average to me.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Saying a tenner for a hotdog fries and a drink from a street vendor was 'average' price. You can get jerk chicken with rice from a vendor in waterloo for a fiver. That sounds more average to me.


oh did someone say it was "average" price? I didn't see anyone say that.
AND DOES THE JERK CHICKEN COME WITH A MILKSHAKE! please people you MUST compare like with like otherwise there will be chaos.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2014)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> oh did someone say it was "average" price"? I didn't see anyone say that.



Not even in the post I quoted?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 21, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> oh did someone say it was "average" price? I didn't see anyone say that.
> AND DOES THE JERK CHICKEN COME WITH A MILKSHAKE! please people you MUST compare like with like otherwise there will be chaos.


You could probably buy a milkshake (or other tasty beverage) and still have change from a tenner.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2014)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> AND DOES THE JERK CHICKEN COME WITH A MILKSHAKE! please people you MUST compare like with like otherwise there will be chaos.



Of course not. Besides, it's also daft to compare street vendors with pub grub because vendors have lower prices due to lower overheads.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

Team Miser are totally winning this argument. Everybody else is riding a fixie while chomping down on a ten quid hotdog on their lunchbreak from an internship at Vice magazine


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Saying a tenner for a hotdog fries and a drink from a street vendor was 'average' price. You can get jerk chicken with rice from a vendor in waterloo for a fiver. That sounds more average to me.


 Is it street food? I thought it was a takeaway.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> You could probably buy a milkshake (or other tasty beverage) and still have change from a tenner.


Yes, you might have a bit of change.
I reckon £6 is more usual for jerk chicken and rice tho.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Saying a tenner for a hotdog fries and a drink from a street vendor was 'average' price. You can get jerk chicken with rice from a vendor in waterloo for a fiver. That sounds more average to me.


actually, looking at their site, you appear to be able to eat in.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

then it'll be more than a tenner cos you pay vat to eat in


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

what?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

you pay extra on the mealif you eat in- thats why maccy d's always ask eat in or take out


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

you dont pay extra in mcd's.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> you pay extra on the mealif you eat in- thats why maccy d's always ask eat in or take out



Not anymore they don't?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2014)

has that been abolished now? damn and I thought I was getting one over on them by claiming take out but eating in anyway.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

The only place I ever see that vary their sit in /take out prices these days are coffee shops, and they advertise quite clearly.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> has that been abolished now? damn and I thought I was getting one over on them by claiming take out but eating in anyway.



They ask that to know whether to give you the food on a tray or in a bag.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:
			
		

> actually, looking at their site, you appear to be able to eat in.



Really? What does 'pop up' mean then? Maybe it means street vendor with seats.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Really? What does 'pop up' mean then? Maybe it means street vendor with seats.


it just means it's (in theory at least) in it's location temporarily.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:
			
		

> it just means it's (in theory at least) in it's location temporarily.



Oh right. I'm arguing from a position of ignorance then.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 21, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Oh right. I'm arguing from a position of ignorance then.


Thats what the internet is for.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

I declare myself victorious


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2014)

I hope there's a hotdog vendor at York station.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 21, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> They ask that to know whether to give you the food on a tray or in a bag.


And also to decide how much to charge you. It is usually cheaper "to go".


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

killer b said:


> actually, looking at their site, you appear to be able to eat in.


AND BYOB! this place looks like a bargain!
actually apart from this deal the menu does look pretty pricey.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> And also to decide how much to charge you. It is usually cheaper "to go".



No, it's the same price. In McDonald's that is, we're not discussing anywhere else.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 21, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> No, it's the same price. In McDonald's that is, we're not discussing anywhere else.


yeh, plenty of other places charge more to eat in.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 21, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> yeh, plenty of other places charge more to eat in.



Generally it's because you pay VAT when you eat in I think. If places charge the same they must be absorbing the cost.


----------



## Corax (Mar 21, 2014)

Round these parts a tenner for this hotdog meal thing would be considered a complete rip off by most people. But I probably wouldn't have been so surprised by it when I lived in that there London, so I guess I see Killer B's point.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 21, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Generally it's because you pay VAT when you eat in I think. If places charge the same they must be absorbing the cost.


Somewhat OT, but this is a point that's often missed when people complain about tax increases - it could just as easily come out of the profit margins of the enormous global companies rather than be added to the price to the customer. Of course, most people still see it as "their right" to make as much profit as they can, and it's the nasty taxman just being greedy 

I guess companies like McDonalds decided the negative impact of charging two different prices was worth swallowing, though would be interesting to see if they rounded down or up


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

There's already vat on hot food. They cant charge it twice for sitting in too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 21, 2014)

I'd always thought it was because you'd be taking up space in their establishment, to be honest.


----------



## killer b (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes. Thats because it is.


----------

